# Piece Forms



## Claytron (Aug 1, 2006)

I am a self-taught composer who has trouble identifiying forms. I also have a piece that is not really of conventional form. I am looking for a way to title it, or any information on the intricacies of titling or assigning a form to this classical piece. The piece is begins with a solo piano, which is continued by an accompaniment of a violin ensemble, oboe, horn section, choir and percussion all largo and in the IV key. Then a transition of a reverse symbol leads to the same piano piece speed up to allegro with the same instruments accompanying that part but in the tonic. That part repeats at the same tempo but at the IV key. Then to end the piece the first part is repeated but all the instruments except the percussion accompany the solo piano. I guess the form would be A, A', B, B', A'. Sorry for the long explanation but I thought it might be necessary and I have been having a lot of trouble identifying this piece. Thank you.


----------

